# Best way to finish Yew



## evanso82 (5 Apr 2013)

Hi, 

Am a newbie to this website and woodworking, so please be gentle with me. I have got a quick questions, ive made some picture frames and candle holders from Yew and I was wondering what would be the best wax/oil or something else to finish it with.

Thanks for any help

Mark


----------



## stevenw1963 (5 Apr 2013)

Mark,

All depends what kind of finish you want - gloss n shiny, matt n dull etc.


----------



## evanso82 (5 Apr 2013)

Matt and dull, I think I dont want anything shiney, I want something to bring the grain out.


----------



## stevenw1963 (5 Apr 2013)

Chestnut do a couple of tins of spray lacquer - you can get them at Turners retreat / ebay etc. Different finishes, matt / gloss etc.
Use sanding sealer first tho then spray them with a light coat, de-nib with some fine sandpaper then another fine coat.
Obviously, they are heard wearing finishes, if you don't need a hard wearing finish then wax 'em or danish oil em.


----------



## evanso82 (5 Apr 2013)

Thanks Steve, it hasnt got to be hard wearing, so ill use either danish oil or wax as ive got some lying around


----------

